
Uganda acquires an IPv6 Machine - bifrost
http://www.newvision.co.ug/new_vision/news/1441678/internet-costs-uganda-acquires-ipv6-machine
======
p1mrx
> In Africa there are three IPv6 machines, that is; in Uganda, Ivory Coast,
> and Zimbabwe.

WTF did I just read?

